# Some Savannah River Shellcrackers



## bigkga69 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thought yall might like to see some of these shellcrackers I have found in the river.  This first one weighed 4lbs. 2 oz. on grocery store scales and 3.9 lbs on my berkely scales, shes the biggest so far but I have lost and seen a few that were a little bigger.  I will post some more pics of others later on.....






[/IMG]


----------



## kevincox (Jun 4, 2008)

Good lord man! That cracker is huge. That not far off the state record is it?


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 4, 2008)

it would have been a contender if I could have got a biologist to certify it....I caught that one on a Sunday and couldnt find certified scales and a DNR person to verify it, but theres plenty more....


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 4, 2008)

*more bg shells.....*

this one weighed 3.4 lbs


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 4, 2008)

*even more shells...*

this one was 2.4 lbs.






daddy fighting one....






you know their big when you have to dip net them...






daddy with a good one, 2.7 lbs






heres a comparison, the bluegill weighs right at a pound....


----------



## Trizey (Jun 4, 2008)

Unreal dude, nice fish!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice fish.....


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## hevishot (Jun 4, 2008)

WOW!...that is unreal!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2008)

That's the largest shellcracker I've ever seen.  Congrats.


----------



## jettman96 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice Crackers...  Smile man!!!  

If I caught some fish like that you wouldn't be able to slap smile off my face with a frying pan.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 4, 2008)

where you fishing...the Nile?


----------



## secondseason (Jun 4, 2008)

Man that is something else!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey thanks, I will have some more to post later on, those big females are starting to pull back into this place so hopefully this weekend I will have some more photos...I dont know why they get so big, I guess the constant cold flowing water in the river and the endless supply of mussells and snails...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice! Never seen any close to that big!


----------



## leo (Jun 4, 2008)

*Fine ones*

looks like you found the right spot

Thanks for posting these for us


----------



## Hoss (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome catches.  Thanks for sharing em with us.

Hoss


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess I need to post some pics of something besides big shellcrackers.....how about some turkeys??

opening weekend, 24lbs. 11inch beard 1.25 inch spurs


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 5, 2008)

Kelly good talking to ya earlier. Dang nice big ole crackers. The wife and Babygirl and I are headed off to the shellcracker hole about 1600 today. Fella's it is nice to have someone who is catching prize fish like this and is more than willing to give ya the lowdown and how and where he has been catching them at. Thanks a lot Kelly, you are a gentleman. I'll post some pics as we catch some. Kelly look for the white Lowe boat sometimes when you are in there. It will be me and the family. Oh yes, since we live in very close here I'll call you come turkey season!


----------



## shotgun (Jun 5, 2008)

You done good Home Boy!!
Nice catch if you ever ned a net man let me know.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe those got a little too close to the Sav River Plant..looks like they mutated to giant size! Bet they pulled good...not to mention ate good. I'd have to have that big un mounted for the wall.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 5, 2008)

well they arent that far down, these are from the section below Clarkes Hill dam, I really dont know why they get so big other than just the right food and water flow, about eating them...you know their good size when your filletting (i think thats spelled right) all your bream to eat!!!


----------



## swamphawg (Jun 5, 2008)

nice goin bubba. I live on the river and have found some of those giant shellcracker too. Here's one i caught last spring that tipped in right at four pounds. I'm 6'8'' 250 by the way. that tells you something about that thing. the other picture is that one and his buddies mounted. glad to see someone else has found em too. you talkin bout some fun to catch. sorry about the picture quality. that's a cell phone picture of a computer screen.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jun 5, 2008)

congrats those are some giants my best is 2.5 caught several years ago.i love catching and eating any kind off bream.


----------



## thunderfoot (Jun 5, 2008)

What kind of bait or baits do you use on those magnum fish? Congrats. Don't need ultra light tackle for tose guys


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 5, 2008)

Kelly your directions and info was as good as it gets! We caught 8 in about 2.5 hours with the water rising fast this afternoon. The wife caught a shellcracker about a pound and a half being the biggest. I saw one swim by the boat that was one of those bigguns! Everything you told me was spot on, thanks a bunch. Man that water is shallow when you take a left to turn into the place.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Mr. Jack, glad it worked out for you, you did good on bad water conditions, wait till you try it at daylight on better water....nothing wrong with a 1.5'er, I know he pulled good....keep me posted an your next trip, just look out for the "Team Realtree" Waterbug in the hole....thats me!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 5, 2008)

hey "Swamphawg" thats cool man, what section did you find yours in?


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thunderfoot, we use worms and crickets, small diameter flourocarbon line with "stealth" corks tends to help, and no, you cant use 4lb or less line unless you have a really nice rod and reel setup to handle them.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 6, 2008)

MONSTERS!!!


----------



## Abolt20 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice fish....


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 6, 2008)

Incredible....


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 6, 2008)

man that was some of the best fun of my youth, me and my buddy hand tossing worms onto shell crackers in a pond near our home, used to catch hundreds with ultralites, line , and a hook with a worm, toss them out by hand and catch one after another, maybe 2 lbs are the biggest ones we landed but those fish are freaks!


----------



## drandle (Jun 6, 2008)

*Guide Service*

Thats huge, I will be headed to Tybee on july the 5 thru the 12th  . I have a 25ft bay boat I will be hauling down to try some inshore fishing any advise?   Thanks Dwayne


----------



## bowfish71 (Jun 6, 2008)

We bowfish down there and man there are some huge crackers in there.  And the ones hes catching arent the only ones there are tons of big fish in that place.  Those are some awesome fish thanks for posting Ive always wondered exactly how much the big ones weigh.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 6, 2008)

drandle, I think that is the week of the full moon, the tides will be pretty strong then, I would troll the beach front for blues and spanish, look for birds following schooling fish, I know some big tarpon should be patrolling the beaches and inlets if you can find them, also try the jetties and bridge pylons for sheephead, you can catch plenty of fiddlers at Lazeretto Creek boat ramp, somebody else could probably help with more details though if they read this....


----------



## drandle (Jun 6, 2008)

*shellcracker*

Thanks for the info, can I get my 25 ft boat in the area of the river the shellcrackers are?  I need about 2 foot of water


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 6, 2008)

you probably can very carefully, honestly I wouldnt because if they start generating water and the level goes down you would be stuck, you really need a smaller river boat setup, aluminum or something like that..mines a waterbug, I have taken my 20 ft. Stratos in there, but that was with high water...


----------



## widowmaker1 (Jun 7, 2008)

where you guys puttin in at ?last time i put in at pollards cor. ,my truck got broke into.-kinda scared to put in there now.


----------



## BassAssassin013 (Jun 7, 2008)

Those fish are sick!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome fish, brother!


----------



## swamphawg (Jun 9, 2008)

widowmaker1 said:


> where you guys puttin in at ?last time i put in at pollards cor. ,my truck got broke into.-kinda scared to put in there now.



steven's creek is a good place to put in. also fury's ferry is good esp. if you're goin to deepstep.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 9, 2008)

we usually put in at Furys Ferry landing in SC, its closer to Deepstep, but I like Riverside Park in Columbia County because its patrolled....


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 20, 2008)

Man at the fish y'all are catching!


----------



## nickel back (Jun 27, 2008)

LARGE......BIG......NICE

Stacy


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 27, 2008)

What boat ramp are you using to access the river?

I couldnt find one by searching the internet


Nevermind..... i should have read ALL of the thread...


----------



## BluegillBruce (Aug 21, 2008)

bigkga69 said:


> Thought yall might like to see some of these shellcrackers I have found in the river.  This first one weighed 4lbs. 2 oz. on grocery store scales and 3.9 lbs on my berkely scales, shes the biggest so far but I have lost and seen a few that were a little bigger.  I will post some more pics of others later on.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've looked at this pictures five times now and I still can't believe my eyes.

That is one _amazing_ fish!


----------



## believer (Aug 21, 2008)

That has to be a hoot on that light tackle.


----------



## BluegillBruce (Aug 21, 2008)

I was fairly close to breaking our state record about three years ago, and my fish was 1 pound, 6 ounces.  

Bigkga69's fish are like _triple_ that size!


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 21, 2008)

Your hard pressed to land them on 4 lb. test, and I can tell you 6 and 8 lb test is pushing it.........


----------



## duckcrazy (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice fish Kelly! I'd like to get hold of one of them on a fly rod. Maybe next year!


----------

